# New Fuji PTS Reel Seat



## Swampland

I just completed this rod which is a Batson/Rainshadow/Forecast/Eternity/Immortal/ (hope I didn't miss anything) CB70H blank using the new Fuji PTS reel seat custom painted by Matagi in metallic blue. 

For the insert I robbed the Carbon Fiber tube from an ALPS aluminum Sz 16 spinning seat which fit perfectly by the way. 

Oh and I had to slip in a picture of my little Granddaughter Aubrey also.


----------



## 2400tman

She's beautiful!


----------



## Goags

Beautiful finish on that reel seat! I like the hood being painted , too. Now, that grandkid is just precious!


----------



## katjim00

Man that just screams *SWEEEEEET*


----------



## concan

*2 Beauties*

Rod and Grand daughter are beautiful.


----------



## colbyntx

Good looking rod and kid too! Hopefully it will be another 20 years befor I have grand kids though!!!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN

Aubrey looks like a sweetheart. 
Oh and the new grips look great as well.


----------



## TXFishSlayer

Simply beautiful! The rod's not bad either! All kidding aside, that's one nice looking rod you have there Lance.


----------



## cfulbright

That seat is awesome looking, cant wait till till they start offering them here. 


Aubrey is beautiful. She looks like a ball of energy.


----------



## Swampland

cfulbright said:


> That seat is awesome looking, cant wait till till they start offering them here.
> 
> Aubrey is beautiful. She looks like a ball of energy.


I have about a dozen of those seats coming in from Matagi, plus the spinning version. They are shipping my order on the 14th so hopefully i'll have them for the Houston show. They won't be painted though, just the natural graphite color.


----------



## Wafflejaw

Everything is beautiful in this post Lance!

That reel seat just demands attention...


----------



## MikeK

Great pic of your grand daughter . . . the rod handle is nice too!


----------



## Billy 40

Swampland said:


> I have about a dozen of those seats coming in from Matagi, plus the spinning version. They are shipping my order on the 14th so hopefully i'll have them for the Houston show. They won't be painted though, just the natural graphite color.


Hopefully he ships these on the 14th, I have 60 of the seats on the way here, some painted, a bunch of differnet inserts. Hopefully the person I ordered them for can sell them. I have teh spinning seats in stock already, I sold out of the triggers in 2 days.


----------



## CroakerJO

So far the feedback on these seats is excellent. Both the TVS spinning and PTS casting are now in stock in standard un-Matagi graphite/nylon color and should be out to vendors in the next couple of weeks. We do not have the insert tubes yet so you will need a 15mm OD for the size 16 and a 17mm OD for the size 17 seat. A 4-inch length will allow cutting to size.

The seats are available with a ton of options including
1) Body with standard (new) nut (TVSTS16 or 17, PTSMPS17)
2) Body with special nut and Fuji's new "BACK STOPâ„¢" Lock Nut system (TVSTJK16 or 17, PTSMPJS17)
3) Body with hidden thread sleeved hood (TVSTK16 or 17, PTSMPK17)
4) Body with hidden thread sleeved hood and BACK STOPâ„¢ Lock Nut. (TVSTJK16 or 17, PTSMPJK17)
All four in the TVS spinning and all four in the PTS casting.


----------



## cfulbright

CroakerJO why the tube inserts? Why not make them in different sizes to fit the blank? Seems like added weight and expense.

Guess it does make it easier to stock, and for the custom painter.


----------



## CroakerJO

cfulbright that is the first question we asked Fuji when we saw the seats for the first time. We are still waiting for an answer but it does open a lot of creative options for those so inclined. Maybe we'll see "core" sizes someday, or maybe not. Sometimes things just seem to get lost in translation.


----------



## katjim00

Well I don't think everything is about the weight of it although for some that is all they are concerned with. Ergonomics play a role and looks. Have to come up with something new to sell to retain customers and add new ones.

I think they look sharp....if they weigh a 1/2oz more I don't care. Build it with balance and I can throw it all day long.


----------



## Billy 40

Got a bunch of these in gloss black, rubberized, regular seats with carbon tubing.


----------



## alldaylong

Mighty fine setup Lance! Daughters and granddaughters always steal the show. She's a little cutie, Lance.


----------



## alldaylong

katjim00 said:


> Well I don't think everything is about the weight of it although for some that is all they are concerned with. Ergonomics play a role and looks. Have to come up with something new to sell to retain customers and add new ones.
> 
> I think they look sharp....if they weigh a 1/2oz more I don't care. Build it with balance and I can throw it all day long.


Very well stated Jim!:dance:


----------

